# Ford 8000 air in fuel lines



## Tawana1971 (May 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, having a problem with my Ford 8000. As long as the tank is full, runs great. However, when fuel gets to about 1/2 tank, I get air in the lines and needless to say, it dies. Have to get the air out of the lines and refill the tank to keep it running...then, 1/2 tank of fuel and repeat the process. Cant figure out whats causing this, any ideas?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You have a broken fuel pick-up tube,in the fuel tank.Most pick-up tubes reach almost to the bottom of the tank,but if the tube breaks,or has a large enough crack,it will suck air.To make sure,run a hose into the top of the fuel tank,and connected to the fuel line outside of the tank.You'll have to plug the normal out let,during the test.Good luck !


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> You have a broken fuel pick-up tube,in the fuel tank.Most pick-up tubes reach almost to the bottom of the tank,but if the tube breaks,or has a large enough crack,it will suck air.To make sure,run a hose into the top of the fuel tank,and connected to the fuel line outside of the tank.You'll have to plug the normal out let,during the test.Good luck !


Welcome and YEP YEP with the crack and sucking air


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, when you get it running we want to see it.
And I agree with what my two predecessors have said.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Tawana1971 (May 26, 2011)

*Thank you*

I really appreciate the insight  Hopefully, will get this fixed soon


----------

